# Help with CPT 20985??



## chase0702 (Sep 10, 2010)

One of our provider did a arthoplasty on the knee CPT 27447 and also used CPT 20985 (computer assisted surgical navigational procedure) it's also an add on code. My question is do you need a Modifier with the 20985??? 

Please help!! 

I have a few of these sitting at my desk not knowing what to do!!!


----------



## maryanneheath (Sep 10, 2010)

No, you do not need a modifier, it is an add on code.  We bill, for instance, 27447 RT and 20985.  (no modifier)

Hope that helps!

MaryAnne


----------



## jdemar (Sep 13, 2010)

Unless you own the equipment (vs. hospital) I use a -26 modifier for professional component.


----------



## Lanie Christman (Sep 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, Modifiers 26 and TC are not valid with CPT 20985....so you would not use a 26 modifier.  You may add RT or LT though...
Hope that helps!
Thanks!
Lanie


----------

